# Full Luminous Dial



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some customers have been asking what is a full luminous dial as described on this watch that I put on yesterdays update. I thought I would try to get a good shot of the lume.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Crikey







That is bright!









How long does it last like that? A few hours?









Great photo!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should last a good few hours after charging.

Just figured out how to take lume shots with my new camera, I've only had it for about 8 Months.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> It should last a good few hours after charging.
> 
> Just figured out how to take lume shots with my new camera, I've only had it for about 8 Months.
> 
> ...



















Nice, bright dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason will like thatt he was looking for a lumed dail some time back


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a cheap Lorus with a similar dial .Readable all night.

BTW Roy does the illustrated model have a screwdown crown?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Julian, the crowns are not screw down.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason will like thatt he was looking for a lumed dail some time back


I was and am......Im also on a buying ban from 'her'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Jason will like thatt he was looking for a lumed dail some time back
> 
> 
> I was and am......Im also on a buying ban from 'her'
> ...


You see what happens when you say _*"I Do"*_ and sign _*That *_piece of paper


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Citizen Promaster 200M Diver NY0046-02W

It has a Luminous face & hands... a real challenge to read the dial sometimes...










Awful Photo...!!!!!!!!

I really need to get a new digital camera
















Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> 'her'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

There you go Jase, you say "I do", she says "Oh no you don't".


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What have I done ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see what happens when you don`t tell people you`re jetting off to get married, no one can warn you









I bet it was "Her" idea to do it on the quite to make sure your "friends" didn`t try to dissuade you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I bet it was "Her" idea to do it on the quite to make sure your "friends" didn`t try to dissuade you


Ah...Youve met her then Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> no one can warn you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did try mac









(Aly if your reading this I didn't really I was just asking him if he was absolutly sure he knew what he was doing!) <Insert cover my arse smilie here>


----------

